# CSO Apache - John Parker (Surveyor)



## Simmo67 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all - I am trying to make contact with my father, I have pretty much tried everywhere but thought I might give this forum a go.

John Parker - he worked as a Surveyor (I think) on the CSO Apache, last time I saw him was in Melbourne in 1999, he was doing some gas pipe laying work in Bass Strait off the Gippsland Coast. The ship was working out of Westernport Bay. John would probably be around 65 or 66 now and probably retired, last I knew he was living in Aberdeen, Scotland.

Anyway, I know it is a long shot but maybe an ex crew mate or a friend might visit this site. If anyone does know him, let him know his son is trying to contact him.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

Try going on Facebook Simmo there is a site for ORELIA on there could be some guys on there who knows him as that vessel belongs to CSO ..
Or there is a forum on here for Houlder offshore or Uncle John these are all linked into CSO and you may get a lead from them ..I personally know people who worked on the Apache but do not know if they are on SN or Face Book


----------



## Simmo67 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks to Darin & John from the Apache, the internet can be a wonderful thing.

Rest in Peace Dad...you will be missed.


----------

